# Rudders



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I need some feedback. How well do the rudders work. Are they needed/recommended? where are they mounted? If they go through the bottom do they leak? or pose a potential leaking problem. how are they controlled with foot pedals I presume?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I need some feedback. How well do the rudders work. Are they needed/recommended? where are they mounted? If they go through the bottom do they leak? or pose a potential leaking problem. how are they controlled with foot pedals I presume?


Rudders are very subjective, if you dont ever use one you will not miss it, If you do...well lets say I have one on all my kayaks. It is nice to be able to do course corrections when you have a crosswind. Also helps when you are drifting and want to hold a direction. If mounted correctly, they are relativly waterproof.

If you get out to the demo day you can see How i mounted mine.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks ruthless I will be there and looking for all of the P&Sers. All of you have been a great help


----------

